# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Lekker en gezond: aardbeien ontgiften ons lichaam

## FRANCOIS580

*Lekker en gezond: aardbeien ontgiften ons lichaam 
*
Aardbeien, wie lust ze eigenlijk niet? Binnenkort zijn de in open lucht gekweekte aardbeien weer volop verkrijgbaar. Ze zijn de voorbode van de zomer, én echte vitaminebommen. Welk effect hebben aardbeien op onze gezondheid, en zijn ze ook goed voor onze lijn?

Aardbeien zijn een jaar lang verkrijgbaar. De eerste aardbeien van het jaar komen uit serres, en ook in zuiderse landen worden ze massaal gekweekt. Dé aardbeien zijn ongetwijfeld diegenen die uit de volle grond komen. Hun smaak is onovertroffen en hun voedingswaarden veel hoger dan de vroege en buitenlandse aardbeien. De lekkerste en gezondste aardbeien komen de komende weken en maanden op ons bord. 

Aardbeien behoren tot de rozenfamilie, het zijn schijnvruchten. Ze bestaan uit meerdere kleine vruchten, met pitjes aan de buitenkant als gevolg.

*Hoe herken je verse aardbeien?*
De ene aardbei is de andere niet. Aan wat is te merken dat we verse aardbeien op ons bord kregen? Verse exemplaren zijn glad en glazend. Ze zijn uiteraard niet gekneusd of ingedeukt, hebben een frisse, rode kleur en zijn droog. Eens nat, oud of aangetast, gaan aardbeien razend snel schimmelen. Aardbeien zijn gezond als ze rijp en onbespoten zijn.

*Aardbeien zijn calorie- arm*
Aardbeien bevatten opvallend weinig calorieën, en zijn dan ook een zege voor zij die op hun slanke lijn letten. We kunnen er dan ook volop van genieten, zelfs diegenen die aan diëten toe zijn.

*Aardbei hebben gunstige darmwerking* 
Aardbeien zijn erg geneeskrachtig. Ze bevatten niet voor niets hoge concentraties antioxydanten, vitaminen en mineralen. Aardbeien bevatten anthocyanine, een kleurstof die ook in de befaamde blauwe besjes voorkomt. 
Een stof die ook rijkelijk in aardbeien aanwezig is is kathecine, een ontstekingsremmend middel, waardoor onze aardbei een doeltreffend en natuurlijk antibioticum is. Aardbeien hebben een gunstige darmwerking en verwijderen.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------

